# Made a new knife sharpener today



## MNwr786

Still have a few improvements and accessories to make for it. This project has been on the back burner for years.


----------



## Melensdad

It looks simple but you have actually put a lot of thought into the design!


----------



## MNwr786

Thanks! I think i need to switch the steel guide in the back with aluminum or at least coat the holes in solder as the steel on steel is a bit rough, maybe it will smooth out. The stones will be interchangeable with that hard plastic version of velcro that is the same on both sides, seems sturdy enough not to let the stones move. And I still need to make a steel plate to stick to the magnets with small clamps for doing little short-height blades the magnets alone won't hold over the edge of the frame. There will be a bit of fine-tuning for sure.


----------



## Melensdad

MNwr786 said:


> Thanks! I think i need to switch the steel guide in the back with aluminum or at least coat the holes in solder as the steel on steel is a bit rough, maybe it will smooth out....


Do you have a tapered drill bit?  If not a Dremel tool with a tapered stone might work too.  I would think either way you'd be able to quickly and easily be able to smooth out the action by rounding off the edges on the holes.


----------



## MNwr786

I did a quick pass with the dremel but the friction still seems to set up harmonic vibrations in that guide piece. I could have done a better job smoothening it out though. The vibration isn't horrible, but I think it can be eliminated completely. I wish I had a bar of nylon! If that rod wasn't so heavy, it probably wouldn't even do that. I might try brazing the bottom surfaces of the guide holes if better dremel work (or the solder idea) don't work.


----------

